# Great day of catfishing!! New PB Blue!



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Got out this morning with Pendog66 ( Nate) on the Ohio, I felt bad about taking him out on Thursday and not being able to get him a Blue cat but the hopes were in the air today, arrived at super foggy conditions around 8:00 am and slowly got ready, got some shad and started downriver hitting a few places as we went, started off tough with Nate getting a 2 lb channel and then we each missed the next few bites at the next few spots so things were not looking good, so we switched over to drifting in hopes of getting a blue for Nate and we drifted, then drifted some more and after reallly long drift was about to bag it when I got a decent bite and set the hook, didnt feel too big for the first minute or two then I started to realize this was really nice fish so I started to baby it a little more since it hit my lightest rod and the rod with only a 6/0 circle so until I knew how good it was hooked, I was taking it easy. About this time, I was getting Nate to pull in the other lines and too late, he was tangled in one of the other lines so we worked on that for a bit and about the time we got that undone, a tug was moving a barge around and so we had to motor up and slowly move out of his way while I was fighting it, finally had it in the clear and struggled to get her up from the bottom and when I did, was amazed at the sheer stregth this fish had, a nice fat, well fed Blue just a hair under 30 lbs!! My best yet in 4 years of chasing them!! 2 pics for ya...

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g.../30lb_Blue.jpg

and

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...30lb_blue1.jpg

then we tried for a while after that with nothing so we switched gears and started anchoring up again and then Nate got a nice 14 lb Flattie, 
<a href="http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg304/Salmonid_photos/?action=view&current=Nate_14lb_flat.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg304/Salmonid_photos/Nate_14lb_flat.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and then he got a big whopper of a flattie....

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...abyFlattie.jpg

afte that we moved around a bit and I had taken 2 decent channels 5 and 6 lbs but no pics, so we then headed back towards the ramp and fished a few more spots to where I took a 7 lb flattie, and then Nate hooked what we both thought was a decent flattie but was supprised when he pulled it up and it was his PB River Blue at 10+ Lbs!! He was totally stoked!!!

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g..._10lb_blue.jpg

we ended the day on that note and were very happy to have had a good day on the water, I sure wished it was tourney day.....

All fish released to see another day and I believe we had 12 fish in the boat with the best 5 going around 68 lbs, 2 blues, 3 channels and 7 flatties. We both caught the Ohio River trifecta today so that was another bonus.

All fish on fresh shad and the water was around 59 degrees and were caught from 5 to 45 ft deep.

Salmonid 
__________________
Have Fish, will travel!
Mark Blauvelt
Dayton, Ohio


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

Mark: Your links to your pix don't appear to be working. Some said that they were moved or deleted, others ended up on the photobucket home page.

Scot


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks, Im working on it....

Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great day of fishing. River was in great condition yesterday, but I couldn't buy a bite for cats, sauger, or bass


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

mark, i had issues with Photobucket last couple times i posted as well. i actually had to clic on the image and when it brought it up full sized had to go to the links down at the bottom of pic on the left and copy those links before it worked right. make sure to do the "image url" as well. 


that being said, congrats on a great day! its about time that river gave up a good fish for ya seeing how much time and effort you and bryan spent learnin g it. cant wait to see these pics!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,
Great job on the fish, I hope to get on a few big ones this coming weekend down in Indiana, Duracats championship is Saturday/Sunday

Did you catch all your fish on Shad?

Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Doc, good luck, I hope you get a pair of 30's to start the day off with....the have to cull those by the end of the day...

Yes, all on fresh shad...
Salmonid


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Job Mark. I really need to get out and go fishing.

Larry


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Got out this morning with Pendog66 ( Nate) on the Ohio, I felt bad about taking him out on Thursday and not being able to get him a Blue cat but the hopes were in the air today, arrived at super foggy conditions around 8:00 am and slowly got ready, got some shad and started downriver hitting a few places as we went, started off tough with Nate getting a 2 lb channel and then we each missed the next few bites at the next few spots so things were not looking good, so we switched over to drifting in hopes of getting a blue for Nate and we drifted, then drifted some more and after reallly long drift was about to bag it when I got a decent bite and set the hook, didnt feel too big for the first minute or two then I started to realize this was really nice fish so I started to baby it a little more since it hit my lightest rod and the rod with only a 6/0 circle so until I knew how good it was hooked, I was taking it easy. About this time, I was getting Nate to pull in the other lines and too late, he was tangled in one of the other lines so we worked on that for a bit and about the time we got that undone, a tug was moving a barge around and so we had to motor up and slowly move out of his way while I was fighting it, finally had it in the clear and struggled to get her up from the bottom and when I did, was amazed at the sheer stregth this fish had, a nice fat, well fed Blue just a hair under 30 lbs!! My best yet in 4 years of chasing them!! 2 pics for ya...
> 
> http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g.../30lb_Blue.jpg
> 
> ...






i just saw the post, heres the pics if they arent working yet.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Great job guys! Congrats on your PB Mark! Be watching your pm's in the coming days, I have found another shop like last year that I might buy out, this one specializes in cat gear.


----------

